# Nomenclatura capacitor



## Neodymio (Feb 4, 2011)

Hola, algo conozco de la nomenclatura de capacitores pero me encontré con unos que dicen 630j
33nM
Creo que son poliester... siempre que desarmo algo nunca dicen los nombres de las partes:enfadado:
Cómo es la nomenclatura? ya que lei varios tipos pero cambia dependiendo del material me parece.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 5, 2011)

Mira este link: http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_codigocolores_condensadores.asp

Al principio creia que era de 33nF y la M era la tolerancia, pero al ver ese link que te pongo, segun eso es de 63pF y J es la tolerancia.

No sé, a ver si alguien de por aqui lo aclara.


----------



## J2C (Feb 5, 2011)

Ese capacitor es de:

33 nF = .033 uF = 33000 pF . 630 es la tensión y como bien dice Limbo J es la tolerancia.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Limbo (Feb 5, 2011)

Bueno entonces es como mi instinto me dijo al principio.
¿Como has sabido que lo de arriba era el voltaje?¿Por eliminacion? Porque segun la web esa de arriba un condensador por ejemplo de 362K seria de 3600 pF con una tolerancia de +/-10%


----------



## J2C (Feb 5, 2011)

Limbo

Si bien se presta a la confusión, en la segunda linea dice: "33nM" que es una indicación clara de 33nF y un valor comun segun las series de valores, tolerancia ± 20% por la letra "M".

Por otra parte, es esa web que tu citas, aclara que el "código 101" *es muy utilizado en capacitores ceramicos* y el que muestra Neodymio es claramente un capacitor de Poliester o alguna de las variantes con poliester, razonables con los 630 Volt de aislación que también es un valor tipico de tensión en capacitores.

A tu disposición para aclaraciones; saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Limbo (Feb 5, 2011)

Ahá, gracias, ya esta aclarado.


----------



## J2C (Feb 5, 2011)

Limbo

Para mas datos, las resistencias y capacitores usan las mismas series de valores normalizados acordes con su tolerancia, se las suele identificar como: E6, E12, E24, E48, E96 y E192 y proceden de la EIA (Electronic Industries Association).

En el caso del capacitor mostrado por Neodymio el comienzo "63" no figura en ninguna de esas series de valores. Si te le animas a la lectura en ingles tienes esta pagina _http://www.pc-control.co.uk/resistor-eia.htm_ para interiorizarte un poco mas.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 5, 2011)

Mil gracias, les comento, es de una raqueta electrica mata moscas, entrega 640v a partir de 3v de 2 pilas AA.
Tengo una duda, esto tiene un transformador pero, cómo funciona si no es alterna?


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Feb 5, 2011)

buscalo como elevador de tension

Suerte


----------



## J2C (Feb 6, 2011)

Neodymio

En la foto que muestras detras de los capacitores se ve un transformador con nucleo de ferrita, seguro todo el esquema funciona como un "FlyBack Converter" y asi eleva la tensión de 3V a 630V.

Supongo, por que no veo todos los componentes debido a la foto lateral, que entre los capacitores hay varios diodos montados junto a los capacitores como multiplicador de tensión.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 6, 2011)

Correcto J2C te subo las fotos.
Me hice un esquema (ojalá no me haya equivocado)


----------



## J2C (Feb 6, 2011)

Neodymio
En una primera mirada encuentro un error de conexión en el punto medio del primario del transformador (el lado del TR) que en mi opinión deberia ir conectado a la unión de R2, Switch y extremo del secundario; para que asi le llegue la alimentación de 3V al transistor a traves del primario.

En cuanto a la parte del secundario con 4 diodos y 4 capacitores supongo que es un "Cuadruplicador de Tensión de Media Onda" donde el esquema electrónico debería ser similar al de la siguiente figura:
Por favor revisa el conexionado de tu raqueta electrica para saber si tiene similitud con esta figura o no.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 6, 2011)

J2C dijo:


> Neodymio
> En una primera mirada encuentro un error de conexión en el punto medio del primario del transformador (el lado del TR) que en mi opinión deberia ir conectado a la unión de R2, Switch y extremo del secundario; para que asi le llegue la alimentación de 3V al transistor a traves del primario.
> 
> En cuanto a la parte del secundario con 4 diodos y 4 capacitores supongo que es un "Cuadruplicador de Tensión de Media Onda" donde el esquema electrónico debería ser similar al de la siguiente figura:
> ...



Se asemeja a la foto que pusiste, lo que no entiendo es cómo funciona el transformador ya que por lo qu ese sol oanda con alterna y por qué tiene 3 "patas" en vez de 2


----------



## J2C (Feb 6, 2011)

Neodymio

Las tres patas del lado secundario pueden que tengan alguna conexión entre ellas o no, por otra parte puede depender de como lo han bobinado a ese transformador por ej. un bobinado bifilar y entonces necesitan la tercera pata para poner en serie y en fase ambas bobinas.

El primario del transformador esta conectado como autooscilante y entonces transfiere al secundario una alterna de media ó alta frecuencia al estilo del "*FlyBack Converter*" como te dije en el post #10, Google*a* lo que esta entre parentesis y te saldra mas información.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## maximoss3500 (May 23, 2011)

hola quisiera saber de cuanto son esto capacitores ya que no poseen 3 numeros para su facil identificasion
espero la respuesta grasias


----------



## lm555cn (May 24, 2011)

maximos3500  Si no me equivoco, todos los valores indicados en los capacitores que pusiste son en PicoFaradios (pF).


----------



## FTEC3622 (May 24, 2011)

Según lo que vi googleando por la vida. Leí que los condensadores a partir de 1nf son electrolíticos y menores a 1nf son despolarizados. sera cierto?????


----------



## maximoss3500 (May 24, 2011)

a ok grasias y la raya debajo y el punto gredo en la punta significan algo ?


----------



## J2C (May 24, 2011)

FTEC3622

*No es cierto* lo que dices, deberas Googlear mejor.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

